# Will You Get The COVID Vaccine?



## itstimetobunker

The fast-tracking of a COVID vaccine has scared the ever-loving cra* out of many across the nation.

It has also presented valid concerns over the erosion of free choice in America. When President Trump mentioned military involvement to distribute an approved vaccine, many stood and took notice. However, there was a glimmer of hope, when at the end of his announcement, he stated that not everyone would choose to be inoculated.

Today Mike Adams, Natural News, released a contrite apology regarding his questioning of Trump's motives with regard to the fast-tracking of a COVID vaccine. Some of his revelations might be worth consideration.

•	Did Trump put Fauci on stage to expose who he really is?
•	What about his calling out the WHO? 
•	Was Trump pushing back at Big Pharma when he publicly announced he was taking hydroxychloroquine and zinc? 
•	Will some states mandate the COVID vaccine, and could that lead to civil unrest?

Lots of questions . . . and only time will reveal how this plays out. Below is Mike Adams' video. I am neither a friend nor a foe of the information he shares. This latest video, however, felt worth mentioning.

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-05...is-not-controlled-by-big-pharma-vaccines.html


----------



## Denton

Glad to hear Mike changed his position. I didn't agree with him when he first suspected Trump as Trump seems to be a couple of steps ahead of the Globalists.

Will I take the KungFlu vax? No.


----------



## Piratesailor

Simple answer.. No.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have not decided yet, 50/50 on it because of my age.

Will wait to see test results.

The regular flu shots have kept me from getting it for 20+ years now.

My brother insist that I get them every year.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> I have not decided yet, 50/50 on it because of my age.
> 
> Will wait to see test results.
> 
> The regular flu shots have kept me from getting it for 20+ years now.
> 
> My brother insist that I get them every year.


I dodged the vax shot when I was in the Army. It was really bad at tracking us and I always made it a point to be somewhere else whenever they came to the depots to vax us. Later, when I joined the A.F. Reserves, the computers made it certain nobody escaped the shot. I suppose it's been eleven or so years since I've been vaxed for the Flu. The only time I've had the Flu was when I was in elementary school.
My parents get the Flu shot every year, but they are 85 and 90. They don't need to take a chance. If it turns out that the KungFlu vax is safe, they'll need to take it.


----------



## Smitty901

I won't shy away from it if ask to try it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> I dodged the vax shot when I was in the Army. It was really bad at tracking us and I always made it a point to be somewhere else whenever they came to the depots to vax us. Later, when I joined the A.F. Reserves, the computers made it certain nobody escaped the shot. I suppose it's been eleven or so years since I've been vaxed for the Flu. The only time I've had the Flu was when I was in elementary school.
> My parents get the Flu shot every year, but they are 85 and 90. They don't need to take a chance. If it turns out that the KungFlu vax is safe, they'll need to take it.


That is where I am, will be 80 next Feb. if I live that long.

My brother calls every year at the right time and gets on my ass to go and get it.

I have also gotten the Pneumovax shots, I have known four who died from bacterial pneumonia that it prevents.

One was a girlfriend's father, was back in 1958, went in for an appendicitis operation and never came back out.


----------



## Prepared One

I haven't had the flu since I was a kid and I have never had a flu shot so I am not likely to get one now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I do not take the yearly flu shot.
I will not take this corona shot.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> I haven't had the flu since I was a kid and I have never had a flu shot so I am not likely to get one now.


I have had it a few times, last time I was on o2 for three or four days, not a very nice situation.

Have not had it since starting the shots, or if I did it was quite mild.

Hey, I am 79 and still here, none of those shots have had any negative reaction with me.


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> I have had it a few times, last time I was on o2 for three or four days, not a very nice situation.
> 
> Have not had it since starting the shots, or if I did it was quite mild.
> 
> Hey, I am 79 and still here, none of those shots have had any negative reaction with me.


Yeah, It's more about being lazy then anything else. I am not big on doctors in the first place and if I am not forced for some reason, I won't go.


----------



## Denton

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, It's more about being lazy then anything else. I am not big on doctors in the first place and if I am not forced for some reason, I won't go.


CVS pharmacy will shoot you right up.  They ask me if I want one whenever I go to pick up meds. Well, they used to do so, until the KungFlu crap hit.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, It's more about being lazy then anything else. I am not big on doctors in the first place and if I am not forced for some reason, I won't go.


Here you can get them at the local pharmacy, both types, no script needed.

I get the extra strength dosage because I am an old fart.

The last time I got the flu was in 1985-86 season I think, it put me in the hospital.

Kind of like drowning with it, know now what waterboarding is like.


----------



## itstimetobunker

Denton said:


> Glad to hear Mike changed his position. I didn't agree with him when he first suspected Trump as Trump seems to be a couple of steps ahead of the Globalists.
> 
> Will I take the KungFlu vax? No.


Yep, just about sent Natural News to spam box. Glad Mike had the fortitude to admit he'd been wrong. From what he said and the way he said it, someone in the know who he trusts must've set him straight. Still, it's good to keep a close watch. For those of us who will refuse to get the vaccine (I won't because I don't trust any of the cra* we've been told about COVID), going "to camp" would not be a great alternative : )


----------



## Denton

itstimetobunker said:


> Yep, just about sent Natural News to spam box. Glad Mike had the fortitude to admit he'd been wrong. From what he said and the way he said it, someone in the know who he trusts must've set him straight. Still, it's good to keep a close watch. For those of us who will refuse to get the vaccine (I won't because I don't trust any of the cra* we've been told about COVID), going "to camp" would not be a great alternative : )


If I go to camp, I go to camp. If I am confronted with a guillotine, I'll get to see how long I can remain conscious after the head is separated from the body.

I was shooting the breeze with a handful of my shift's supervisors. All of them are fellow vets and all are combat vets. They also will not comply, even if the company tries to make it mandatory.


----------



## BamaDOC

Will I get the covid vaccine?

the answer is I don't know yet.
it will depend on the vaccine type, and the data about it's effectiveness.

my opinion is that in general vaccines are proven to be very safe.
There are many who disagree with this statement, but the data overwhelmingly backs up that statement.
as for why I might not get the vaccine...

If I had a choice, I would not get the flu vaccine.
each year the cdc publishes the effectiveness of the flu vaccine, and it ranges from extremely poor(<30% effective), to mediocre (~70%) effective at preventing the flu.
As a hospital employee I am forced to get the flu vaccine or I will be fired. (it has happened to others)
I have been forced to get it now for 4 years. I have had the flu 3 of the 4 years...
prior to that... I think i've had in 2x in 50 yrs...

I understand from a public health perspective why they want everyone vaccinated... to break the chain of transmission, and prevent deaths...
however pushing a treatment with piss poor effectiveness is stupid... come on??? 30% effectiveness... 70% ineffective?... that's crap...

I'm waiting to see what the results of the trials are... 
there are several vaccines being tested... and they work thru different mechanisms... 
so it's important to see if it's effective (coronavirus vaccines historically have not been terribly effective.. hence no cure for the common cold)
and i'll wait to make sure it's safe

as for contracting the disease... with my age, and excellent health... I know my risk of death is very low ..
as for morbidity it's also very low...

However.. I will recommned it for my Parents who are in their 70s... and who have high risk factors because of their age and their medical issues.

it's all about risk versus benefit.


----------



## Slippy

Mrs Slippy and I discussed this and she is an adamant NO.

At first I was a NO since then I have thought about it and I would consider being a part of a private study if offered.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy and I discussed this and she is an adamant NO.
> 
> At first I was a NO since then I have thought about it and I would consider being a part of a private study if offered.


They'd have to offer a lot of cash.


----------



## keith9365

This sums up my thoughts on it right here.


rice paddy daddy said:


> I do not take the yearly flu shot.
> I will not take this corona shot.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> Here you can get them at the local pharmacy, both types, no script needed.
> 
> I get the extra strength dosage because I am an old fart.
> 
> The last time I got the flu was in 1985-86 season I think, it put me in the hospital.
> 
> Kind of like drowning with it, know now what waterboarding is like.


_That_ was a very bad flu season. I remember because I lost a brother to it. My friend lost her mom to it.

Will I take the Chinese Communist Party Virus vac? I dunno. We'll see how things go.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I think its all been a scam from the beginning. Take the vac, no flu, see we told you, we know whats best for you. Little by little getting folks to OBEY! They have bluffed their hand too many times, especially with the kung-flu junk.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I won't take it....I will shoot in the face anyone who tries to force me to take it...I accept that I may not be able to work unless I do...but I learned from the Anthrax shit not to be the gubmints guinee pig...

by god....you better be ready for hell if you try to stick anything in me.....same law I hold true for prisoners or politicians...


----------



## JustAnotherNut

No vax here unless health takes another turn AND it's proven more effective than other flu vax to date.

I've never had the flu shot, ever. Mainly for 2 reasons...….1. Not all that effective & can still get it anyway AND 2. The immune system is only as good as it's been tested. Kinda like muscles, either use them or lose them.


----------



## Denton

JustAnotherNut said:


> No vax here unless health takes another turn AND it's proven more effective than other flu vax to date.
> 
> I've never had the flu shot, ever. Mainly for 2 reasons...&#8230;.1. Not all that effective & can still get it anyway AND 2. The immune system is only as good as it's been tested. Kinda like muscles, either use them or lose them.


A wonderful way of seeing things.


----------



## SOCOM42

There have been many opinions posted here, as they say, to each his own.

I respect each opinion and choice reached, we have to live with them, right or wrong, only time will tell.

This COVID shit is like pneumonia which I had in basic, and like the flu I had a few decades ago, you suffocate from it!

Myself, I respect my brothers opinion more than my own or that of any government lacky.

He has been a doctor for over 40 years, he would not be on my ass all the time if the shots were useless.

I remember when I was part of the elementary school test for the polio vaccine, no one in the class ever got it.

You can't tell me it did not work, it virtually eliminated the scourge. 

Today with all the trash sneaking into the country and bringing back in assorted diseases, once eradicated,

those without the vac's will get them if exposed.

Never got anything overseas thanks to the shots we were given in the army.


----------



## SOCOM42

There have been many opinions posted here, as they say, to each his own.

I respect each opinion and choice reached, we have to live with them, right or wrong, only time will tell.

This COVID shit is like pneumonia which I had in basic, and like the flu I had a few decades ago, you suffocate from it!

Myself, I respect my brothers opinion more than my own or that of any government lacky.

He has been a doctor for over 40 years, he would not be on my ass all the time if the shots were useless.

I remember when I was part of the elementary school test for the polio vaccine, no one in the class ever got it.

You can't tell me it did not work, it virtually eliminated the scourge. 

Today with all the trash sneaking into the country and bringing back in assorted diseases, ones once eradicated,

those without the vac's will get them if exposed.

Never got anything overseas thanks to the shots we were given in the army.


----------



## Hemi45

Most likely, yes. I'm not an island and need to consider family members who are in the higher risk categories.


----------



## Denton

SOCOM42 said:


> There have been many opinions posted here, as they say, to each his own.
> 
> I respect each opinion and choice reached, we have to live with them, right or wrong, only time will tell.
> 
> This COVID shit is like pneumonia which I had in basic, and like the flu I had a few decades ago, you suffocate from it!
> 
> Myself, I respect my brothers opinion more than my own or that of any government lacky.
> 
> He has been a doctor for over 40 years, he would not be on my ass all the time if the shots were useless.
> 
> I remember when I was part of the elementary school test for the polio vaccine, no one in the class ever got it.
> 
> You can't tell me it did not work, it virtually eliminated the scourge.
> 
> Today with all the trash sneaking into the country and bringing back in assorted diseases, one eradicated,
> 
> those without the vac's will get them if exposed.
> 
> Never got anything overseas thanks to the shots we were given in the army.


Anecdotal evidence means nothing.

You take the vax every year. Work Wifey took it many years ago and she damned-near died from the Flu. In 56 years, I took it for four years. I caught it when I was a kid, log before I took the first shot.

A doctor in pharm research warned me against Flu vax. It is filled with garbage. Does that mean that it won't help? No, but there is no vax or chemical med that doesn't come with a cost.

I won't take it - now. In several years? Yes.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

With polio and such, ok. Think that might have been before the Gov started to want to manipulate, maybe its been that way all a long. Never taken a shot besides the shot in the arm in what...2nd 3rd, 4th grade that left the sort of clover leaf high on your shoulder. Besides shots for tetanus every ten years, step on a nail or not, might call that into question also.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Today with all the trash sneaking into the country and bringing back in assorted diseases, one eradicated,

those without the vac's will get them if exposed.

That's the gist of it isn't it! We killed off the American Indians who were not immune to white man's diseases. All the countries around the world whose populace has become immune to their diseases bring them here where we are not. Do these countries share that info, not to public knowledge.

The fix is in!


----------



## Redneck

Yes, I will take it when offered. My wife cares for her 99 year old aunt & her 98 year old mother. I will do whatever I can to keep from bringing that virus into our household. Currently, I socially isolate but that is easy as I live out in the country and am mostly anti-social anyway. I do miss going to church and not certain I will go again until we have a good vaccine or herd immunity. I wear a mask when out in public and clean my hands soon as I get back in my truck.


----------



## Chiefster23

I will probably get it. I have been vaccinated with damned near everything from my early military days and later 30 years travelling to more shit hole third world countries than I can count.
I have never had any bad reactions other than the sore arm you get from cholera shots. 

I had to laugh here recently when some jumped on the guy for advocating bleach as a covid treatment. When forced to take on potable water in some shit-hole port, I would always dose our tanks with plain old chlorox bleach. I think 5 ppm was recommended, but I subscribe to the “more is better” theory. The water tasted like shit, but nobody ever got sick!

While we’re at it, I ate lots of quinine tablets, too. According to the talking heads on TV, quinine is supposed to be even more dangerous than the hydroxy stuff. I sure as hell didn’t die and don’t know anybody that did. As an added bonus, I never got malaria! Imagine that!


----------



## Michael_Js

If billy bob gates has anything to do with it, NO WAY!!

Otherwise, probably not...Even if I'm in the at risk age population...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Gonna sit back a spell and see if it (any)work.flu shot every year for the last 8.if vaccine (s) test good I will take the shot for health reasons,due to 3 of the alleged targets I carry.type II,organ transplant,and aortic valve replacement.and,,,AGE.I feel I have no choice.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Denton said:


> A wonderful way of seeing things.


Well, perspective is one thing, putting it into practice is another story...&#8230;&#8230;..between shutdown, crappy weather and complaining bones, it's all working against the immune system.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

MI.oldguy said:


> Gonna sit back a spell and see if it (any)work.flu shot every year for the last 8.if vaccine (s) test good I will take the shot for health reasons,due to 3 of the alleged targets I carry.type II,organ transplant,and aortic valve replacement.and,,,AGE.I feel I have no choice.


Your valve replacement...&#8230;.was it pig, bovine, plastic or something else? I ask because my mother had had her aortic and mitral replaced in 89 and she went with the plastic/metal valves, even though she had to take coumadin blood thinners for the rest of her life. At the time she wasn't expected to survive the month without surgery, and with it she lived another 20 years


----------



## itstimetobunker

Michael_Js said:


> If billy bob gates has anything to do with it, NO WAY!!
> 
> Otherwise, probably not...Even if I'm in the at risk age population...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


You hit on a HUGE concern over a COVID19 Vaccine. The fact it's being fast-tracked is iffy at best--will they discover, years from now, the vaccine did more harm than good? If Bill Gates and NOVAVAX has anything to do with the vaccine, I'll be pleading with family to opt out. Gates has not made a secrete over his firm belief about the need for population reduction.

https://greatgameindia.com/bill-gates-agenda-in-india-exposed-by-robert-kennedy-jr/ follows the devastation brought on by Gate's involvement with polio, HPV, and malaria vaccines of thousands of children, leading to parallelization, fertility disorders, and in some cases, death.

If anything Robert Kennedy, Jr. has been warning of regarding Gates involvement with vaccines is borne out, it's a good idea to research anything NOVAVAX puts in those syringes. It's for sure Gates has been working overtime to reverse the push-back against his demi-god need to control the populace. Never been anti-vax until recently. Something isn't adding up, too many "coincidences", too many mouth-pieces saying "It will be for your own good."


----------



## JustAnotherNut

itstimetobunker said:


> You hit on a HUGE concern over a COVID19 Vaccine. The fact it's being fast-tracked is iffy at best--will they discover, years from now, the vaccine did more harm than good? If Bill Gates and NOVAVAX has anything to do with the vaccine, I'll be pleading with family to opt out. Gates has not made a secrete over his firm belief about the need for population reduction.
> 
> https://greatgameindia.com/bill-gates-agenda-in-india-exposed-by-robert-kennedy-jr/ follows the devastation brought on by Gate's involvement with polio, HPV, and malaria vaccines of thousands of children, leading to parallelization, fertility disorders, and in some cases, death.
> 
> If anything Robert Kennedy, Jr. has been warning of regarding Gates involvement with vaccines is borne out, it's a good idea to research anything NOVAVAX puts in those syringes. It's for sure Gates has been working overtime to reverse the push-back against his demi-god need to control the populace. Never been anti-vax until recently. Something isn't adding up, too many "coincidences", too many mouth-pieces saying "It will be for your own good."


That is all very true and I agree, but then even IF Gates wasn't involved in this vax.....anything that has been 'rushed' to market is subject to more human errors, unreliable test data, etc.

I wasn't anti-vax until they gave my youngest the chicken pox vax and I couldn't understand the need for that. Any serious and/or lasting effects from Chicken pox is rare.....and it's something you only get once in a lifetime, not a recurring event...&#8230;..though I have and a few others have had it twice, but it's still not a yearly or multiple thing. Anyway, at that point I started questioning the whole idea.


----------



## MI.oldguy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Your valve replacement...&#8230;.was it pig, bovine, plastic or something else? I ask because my mother had had her aortic and mitral replaced in 89 and she went with the plastic/metal valves, even though she had to take coumadin blood thinners for the rest of her life. At the time she wasn't expected to survive the month without surgery, and with it she lived another 20 years


Bovine.no coumadin anymore.plavix and eliquis now had mine done 12 years ago now.


----------



## Green Lilly

No, my family will not be getting the vaccine. They have had enough problems with newer vaccines and that was with the normal safety process. I do not trust that this one will be properly vetted. There is too big of a rush to get to "the one that works" and all the billions of dollars associated with it.

My family is still young and we all have robust immune systems. I would rather us catch it (if we haven't already had it) and let our immune system do its thing. I would be interested in having an antibody test done on us to see if we have already been exposed and have the antibodies needed.

My biggest concern is that the powers that be will mandate that my child take the vaccine before allowing him back in school. If that ends up being the case we will be going to homeschooling. We don't even get the flu vaccine in our house.


----------



## Aquilius

Short answer is no. I do not trust them. Maybe I am paranoid. So be it.


----------



## KUSA

I have come to the realization that Covid-19 is a bunch of BS. I’m not getting injected with BS.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> Yes, I will take it when offered. My wife cares for her 99 year old aunt & her 98 year old mother. I will do whatever I can to keep from bringing that virus into our household. Currently, I socially isolate but that is easy as I live out in the country and am mostly anti-social anyway. I do miss going to church and not certain I will go again until we have a good vaccine or herd immunity. I wear a mask when out in public and clean my hands soon as I get back in my truck.


I appreciate and respect your opinion and position - it's one shared by many.

There is something I'm wondering though - perhaps you or someone else here can elaborate on.

How would you being vaccinated protect your elders?

To my understanding, a vaccine is not a barrier to getting (or spreading) a virus; it only lessens your symptoms if any arise within you. You could still bring it into your household - even if it doesn't 'latch' onto you. Is that right?

Herd immunity will be in place when (non-at risk) people are exposed, develop a slight case, build natural antibodies, recover, etc. If everyone wears masks and social distances - that will only slow the herd immunity process down. Is that right?

Thanks,
MG

​


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> I have come to the realization that Covid-19 is a bunch of BS. I'm not getting injected with BS.


IMO - Covid19 is real; everything else is not.
My OP answer is No - and I'm in the 'at-risk' group.


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> I appreciate and respect your opinion and position - it's one shared by many.
> 
> There is something I'm wondering though - perhaps you or someone else here can elaborate on.
> 
> How would you being vaccinated protect your elders?
> 
> To my understanding, a vaccine is not a barrier to getting (or spreading) a virus; it only lessens your symptoms if any arise within you. You could still bring it into your household - even if it doesn't 'latch' onto you. Is that right?
> 
> Herd immunity will be in place when (non-at risk) people are exposed, develop a slight case, build natural antibodies, recover, etc. If everyone wears masks and social distances - that will only slow the herd immunity process down. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks,
> MG
> 
> ​


You are correct. 
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...1527-shutdown-ensuring-long-life-kungflu.html


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> I appreciate and respect your opinion and position - it's one shared by many.
> 
> There is something I'm wondering though - perhaps you or someone else here can elaborate on.
> 
> How would you being vaccinated protect your elders?
> 
> To my understanding, a vaccine is not a barrier to getting (or spreading) a virus; it only lessens your symptoms if any arise within you. You could still bring it into your household - even if it doesn't 'latch' onto you. Is that right?
> 
> Herd immunity will be in place when (non-at risk) people are exposed, develop a slight case, build natural antibodies, recover, etc. If everyone wears masks and social distances - that will only slow the herd immunity process down. Is that right?
> 
> Thanks,
> MG
> 
> ​




My degree is in Biology but I'm no expert on vaccines... and I doubt they all work using the same mechanism. However my understanding is the vaccine causes a reaction in your own body that causes your body to make antibodies... the same antibodies your body would make if you got infected by the actual virus. They are even working on injecting biologically created antibodies, where your body doesn't have to make them.

So here is my take. The only way we defeat this virus is with antibodies. One can get them from infection, from your body making them after getting a vaccine or having them created and injected. Once you have the antibodies, the hope is you don't spread the virus. Now if this virus wants to mutate greatly, say like the cold or flu virus, then we start over again with each major mutation. Hope that doesn't happen.

You must realize, our ability to counter these viruses has increased greatly the last few years. They now can decode the genetics of each strain and can specifically target many different parts of the virus. That is why there are so many different vaccines in development and trials. In the old days, prior to advancements in rapidly decoding of the genes, it was kinda hit or miss. Try a whole lot of different agents, put them in trials, and see what seems to work. Many times they didn't know the mechanism but settled with the results. Nowadays, they can manufacture an agent that targets specific areas of the virus... no guessing.

Long story short, if the vaccine(s) works as expected, yes it would protect me from passing on the virus at a later time. That is my understanding.​


----------



## Mad Trapper

No, robot says "answers is too short".. How about now?


----------



## Mad Trapper

******* said:


> My degree is in Biology but I'm no expert on vaccines... and I doubt they all work using the same mechanism. However my understanding is the vaccine causes a reaction in your own body that causes your body to make antibodies... the same antibodies your body would make if you got infected by the actual virus. They are even working on injecting biologically created antibodies, where your body doesn't have to make them.
> 
> So here is my take. The only way we defeat this virus is with antibodies. One can get them from infection, from your body making them after getting a vaccine or having them created and injected. Once you have the antibodies, the hope is you don't spread the virus. Now if this virus wants to mutate greatly, say like the cold or flu virus, then we start over again with each major mutation. Hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> You must realize, our ability to counter these viruses has increased greatly the last few years. They now can decode the genetics of each strain and can specifically target many different parts of the virus. That is why there are so many different vaccines in development and trials. In the old days, prior to advancements in rapidly decoding of the genes, it was kinda hit or miss. Try a whole lot of different agents, put them in trials, and see what seems to work. Many times they didn't know the mechanism but settled with the results. Nowadays, they can manufacture an agent that targets specific areas of the virus... no guessing.
> 
> Long story short, if the vaccine(s) works as expected, yes it would protect me from passing on the virus at a later time. That is my understanding.


I didn't know you are a scientist @*******. Me too but we both like simple life.

I understand vaccines/immunity, but I sure don"t trust what our current government wants to inject us with.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

For simple guys like me that means the vax is supposed to make you a LITTLE sick to build antibodies, but does it work with all the mutations they say are, might be, could, probably, may cause more infections. Think it was two days ago the CDC said the virus couldn't be transmitted from surfaces, today they reverse what they said! Where in the world could you find a bigger bunch of high paid DOPES!!! The WHO too.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Correction...Overpaid DOPES!!! I've got a degree on my wall, I'm smarter than you.....laughing all the way to the bank! I'm so pissed I can't type any more!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> My degree is in Biology but I'm no expert on vaccines... and I doubt they all work using the same mechanism. However my understanding is the vaccine causes a reaction in your own body that causes your body to make antibodies... the same antibodies your body would make if you got infected by the actual virus. They are even working on injecting biologically created antibodies, where your body doesn't have to make them.
> 
> So here is my take. The only way we defeat this virus is with antibodies. One can get them from infection, from your body making them after getting a vaccine or having them created and injected. Once you have the antibodies, the hope is you don't spread the virus. Now if this virus wants to mutate greatly, say like the cold or flu virus, then we start over again with each major mutation. Hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> You must realize, our ability to counter these viruses has increased greatly the last few years. They now can decode the genetics of each strain and can specifically target many different parts of the virus. That is why there are so many different vaccines in development and trials. In the old days, prior to advancements in rapidly decoding of the genes, it was kinda hit or miss. Try a whole lot of different agents, put them in trials, and see what seems to work. Many times they didn't know the mechanism but settled with the results. Nowadays, they can manufacture an agent that targets specific areas of the virus... no guessing.
> 
> Long story short, if the vaccine(s) works as expected, yes it would protect me from passing on the virus at a later time. That is my understanding.


Thank you, *******, for your reply.

Unless you are suggesting that those who are immune, either through vaccine or naturally built up antibodies, cannot spread the virus - I still fail to see how you, being vaccinated, would keep from bringing home the virus... unless you are also suggesting that immunity also prevents contagion. Is that your position?

Thanks,
MG


----------



## 1skrewsloose

MountainGirl said:


> Thank you, *******, for your reply.
> 
> Unless you are suggesting that those who are immune, either through vaccine or naturally built up antibodies, cannot spread the virus - I still fail to see how you, being vaccinated, would keep from bringing home the virus... unless you are also suggesting that immunity also prevents contagion. Is that your position?
> 
> Thanks,
> MG


Well I guess that's it then, let's just throw up our hands and say nothing can be done. I must be missing stuff here that is beyond my comprehension.

If.... you have a mild case of the covid, do you/could you therefore pass on the mild version of the virus thus vaxing other folks who would come down with also the mild version? Then they have antibodies and the herd thing goes on!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Cowpox works on smallpox.....


----------



## Redneck

MountainGirl said:


> Thank you, *******, for your reply.
> 
> Unless you are suggesting that those who are immune, either through vaccine or naturally built up antibodies, cannot spread the virus - I still fail to see how you, being vaccinated, would keep from bringing home the virus... unless you are also suggesting that immunity also prevents contagion. Is that your position?
> 
> Thanks,
> MG


Yes, that is my understanding. Really nothing different than all the other contagions out there with vaccines. They have a two fold mission... keep you well & keep you from spreading the disease producing agent.


----------



## Redneck

Mad Trapper said:


> I understand vaccines/immunity, but I sure don"t trust what our current government wants to inject us with.


I think it important to understand the search for a vaccine is not limited in scope to something our government is making... or forcing us to take. Actually, from my understanding, our government is not making any vaccine. I believe there are over a hundred different vaccines being worked on by all sorts of folks, including research hospitals & private bio-tech corporations, all over the world. The role of government is oversight & review to verify the safety of the vaccine. That being said, they are rushing these vaccines like never before and I have no doubt there is going to be some risk in taking one. I personally don't see our government forcing anyone to take one. They don't force anyone to take the flu vaccine.

What is reassuring to me is, with our new technologies, they are no longer flying blind. Many of these new vaccines are actually old, safe vaccines, that have been genetically modified (tweaked) to attack this new virus. The old vaccines have been fully tested and the change is actually tiny... and they know exactly what the change should do. Not like they are starting from scratch.


----------



## csi-tech

I have some genuine heroes in my life. One, Dr. Jonas Saulk, invented a vaccine for Poliomyelitis. This kept many children out of an iron lung. The other is just a humble dog. Balto. Balto fought through blinding snow when his musher could see nothing and delivered a diphtheria antitoxin just in time to save children in Gnome Alaska. Yes, I will take the vaccine. I still have an optimistic outlook on humanity and a true belief that people are fundamentally good, And dogs........are better.


----------



## MountainGirl

1skrewsloose said:


> Well I guess that's it then, let's just throw up our hands and say nothing can be done. I must be missing stuff here that is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> If.... you have a mild case of the covid, do you/could you therefore pass on the mild version of the virus thus vaxing other folks who would come down with also the mild version? Then they have antibodies and the herd thing goes on!


Hiya skrewy.

No need to throw up our hands; the important thing, imo, is to understand the two parts to this: Prevention and mitigation - and what the components of each part is supposed to accomplish.

*Prevention*: keep from getting it yourself, keep from spreading it to others. All the wash hands, social distance, wear mask to not spread to others, stay home, lockdowns, etc, are part of the prevention effort.

*Mitigation*: After you get the virus - keep it from making you worse, killing you, etc. Vaccines are part of this aspect. Like 'flu shots' (which are vaccines with a flu strain), it wont keep you from getting the flu, but it will lessen your symptoms if you do, hopefully preventing death.

What you described in your post, the spreading of the virus, will create the antibodies (hopefully) in enough people to establish a 'herd immunity'... but that only occurs when/if the virus is spread; and doesn't occur if it's not spread.

On an individual basis, vaccines are not part of the 'prevention' aspect - BUT - there will be a very strong push for everyone to be vaccinated, and the deception I fear will be in their saying that by being vaccinated you will be 'protecting others' and that it's the 'right' thing to do.

That ^^ is my understanding and it may be wrong. IMO - the only people who may benefit from vaccinations (if they choose to be) are the elderly and other at-risk people. The rest of the people should be allowed (again, only if they choose) to not vaccinate but to be exposed, cycle through it, and contribute to the herd immunity process. Of course, that would mean giving up the power to close down the country and control who survives economically and who does not.


----------



## Redneck

Mitigation should get easier with each passing day. They know the vast percent of people who get the virus show no symptoms whatsoever or very mild ones. I bet by the time they get a good antibody test in place, they will find that already most of the country has antibodies... and supposed immunity. With each person that gets antibodies, the virus has more and more trouble spreading. At a point, which I think is 80% with antibodies, herd immunity shuts down the virus. It can no longer spread dangerously.


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> I think it important to understand the search for a vaccine is not limited in scope to something our government is making... or forcing us to take. Actually, from my understanding, our government is not making any vaccine. I believe there are over a hundred different vaccines being worked on by all sorts of folks, including research hospitals & private bio-tech corporations, all over the world. The role of government is oversight & review to verify the safety of the vaccine. That being said, they are rushing these vaccines like never before and I have no doubt there is going to be some risk in taking one. * I personally don't see our government forcing anyone to take one. They don't force anyone to take the flu vaccine.*
> 
> What is reassuring to me is, with our new technologies, they are no longer flying blind. Many of these new vaccines are actually old, safe vaccines, that have been genetically modified (tweaked) to attack this new virus. The old vaccines have been fully tested and the change is actually tiny... and they know exactly what the change should do. Not like they are starting from scratch.


You are right, they dont force anyone to take the flu vaccine - even when 60-80,000 Americans per year die from it. But they sure as hell forced all of us, and are still forcing us, to comply with a lock-down for this, based on admittedly false models. When the government takes it upon themselves to state that Walmart can stay open but our corner store cannot; that liquor stores are essential but places of worship need to be shut down; I no longer have the reassurance you enjoy...but I wish for you the best with your choices.

Thanks for the dialogue,
MG


----------



## MountainGirl

******* said:


> Mitigation should get easier with each passing day. They know the vast percent of people who get the virus show no symptoms whatsoever or very mild ones. I bet by the time they get a good antibody test in place, they will find that already most of the country has antibodies... and supposed immunity. With each person that gets antibodies, the virus has more and more trouble spreading. At a point, which I think is 80% with antibodies, herd immunity shuts down the virus. It can no longer spread dangerously.


Right - and yet with each increase in the number of positive cases - the tighter the justification for the lockdown becomes. The mitigation I refer to, i.e. the purpose for getting a vaccination, is for the individual to have less severe symptoms. The mitigation you are referring to is of the overview... the down the road point when herd immunity has an effect on the virus. The two shouldn't be confused - especially when those in power overlay them for their own agenda.


----------



## Denton

csi-tech said:


> I have some genuine heroes in my life. One, Dr. Jonas Saulk, invented a vaccine for Poliomyelitis. This kept many children out of an iron lung. The other is just a humble dog. Balto. Balto fought through blinding snow when his musher could see nothing and delivered a diphtheria antitoxin just in time to save children in Gnome Alaska. Yes, I will take the vaccine. I still have an optimistic outlook on humanity and a true belief that people are fundamentally good, And dogs........are better.


People are not fundamentally good. You know that. Most people are simply restrained by the consequences of violating the law. That doesn't mean that all behave that way.

Bill Gates and George Soros are not of the same ilk of Dr. Saulk. Gates has been very clear that he believes there must be a drastic reduction of global population. He is also deeply involved in vaxes. Things have changed a bit since Dr. Saulk's time. Technocrats are in charge, and individual rights are not taken into account by them.


----------



## Mish

MountainGirl said:


> You are right, they dont force anyone to take the flu vaccine - even when 60-80,000 Americans per year die from it. But they sure as hell forced all of us, and are still forcing us, to comply with a lock-down for this, based on admittedly false models. When the government takes it upon themselves to state that Walmart can stay open but our corner store cannot; that liquor stores are essential but places of worship need to be shut down; I no longer have the reassurance you enjoy...but I wish for you the best with your choices.
> 
> Thanks for the dialogue,
> MG


Church services have a high density of people and many are older. It is in their best interest to not sit in the same room with 50+ people. But, I do understand that you want the opportunity to decide for yourself if it is safe.

Wasnt one of the outbreaks in NY related to a religious gathering? A lot of people got sick and I believed died. Why repeat it in your community? Stay safe.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## agmccall

wasn't it Roe V Wade that established "My body, My choice" 

I guess if the Roe V Wade decision is overturned I might be forced to.

Other than that I will not be getting any vaccine

al


----------



## stevekozak

Mish said:


> Church services have a high density of people and many are older. It is in their best interest to not sit in the same room with 50+ people. But, I do understand that you want the opportunity to decide for yourself if it is safe.
> 
> Wasnt one of the outbreaks in NY related to a religious gathering? A lot of people got sick and I believed died. Why repeat it in your community? Stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Why ever leave your home at all? Why not live in a plastic bubble? Why take the risk of living?


----------



## MountainGirl

Mish said:


> Church services have a high density of people and many are older. It is in their best interest to not sit in the same room with 50+ people. But, I do understand that you want the opportunity to decide for yourself if it is safe.
> 
> Wasnt one of the outbreaks in NY related to a religious gathering? A lot of people got sick and I believed died. Why repeat it in your community? Stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The "opportunity to decide for myself " ??

Perhaps you have relinquished those decisions to the government, and if so, there is nothing I could say that you could understand.

Have a great day and thanks for your reply!


----------



## marineimaging

Get C-19, get over it, be immune and forgo govt control.


----------



## marineimaging

How many died, exactly? How many already predisposition x3? The majority of people who died in Italy were over 80 and had conditions related to lungs already. They died from natural causes and were counted in C-19 deaths. Facts are in.


----------



## csi-tech

Denton said:


> People are not fundamentally good. You know that. Most people are simply restrained by the consequences of violating the law. That doesn't mean that all behave that way.
> 
> Bill Gates and George Soros are not of the same ilk of Dr. Saulk. Gates has been very clear that he believes there must be a drastic reduction of global population. He is also deeply involved in vaxes. Things have changed a bit since Dr. Saulk's time. Technocrats are in charge, and individual rights are not taken into account by them.


I can't argue the point. I just try to be optimistic.


----------



## SEOhioPrepper

Absolutely Yes ... I get the flu vaccine every year and the pnemonia vaccine every 5 years. If this will prevent me from catching this bug and dying ... I'm all for it.
SEOhioprepper


----------



## Leon

I got it from turds in NYC who gave it to my mom who gave it to me and we were both whiny and run down for like 11 days. I sounded like optimus prime. It was definitely the first time I had that one. Nasty head cold that lingered so long I went to a walk in got some meds. I was fine.

That being said ANYONE comes at me with a needle will draw back a bloody stump at the shoulder when I ka-bar it off the socket. I do NOT trust these doctors these days to know for sure, and I am of the opinion that my immune system will do its job and THAT is the best thing for it. that's how it works, there are trillions of viruses inside you right now, they are necessary for life function. Anything is a cold until it isn't.


----------



## danben

Denton said:


> They'd have to offer a lot of cash.


They're not allowed to. It's considered an ethical violation to offer excessive inducements to participate in clinical trials. Before you flame me, that's not an opinion, it's a fact.


----------



## danben

I, for one, will get the vaccine if the effectiveness data and safety profile look OK. I get the flu shot most years. These days, vaccines are frequently only parts of the disease agent or killed disease agent rather than the whole live thing. So-called live vaccines are made from disease agents that have been weakened. No vaccine is 100% effective or 100% safe. It's all how you look at risk to benefit ratio. If the benefit looks much much better than the risk, I'll take the shot. If it looks like it's less than 75% effective I won't take the risk. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Benton808

I won't. I'm in my 30's and healthy. I actually do get a flu shot each year. One time I got the flu and was repeatedly in the ER for breathing difficulty. Nothing influences your personal decision making as much as personal experience. Every medical procedure has risks. The question is always if the benefits will outweigh the risks. Also, i personally would always wait until several million people had already taken a vaccine before I consider it. that actually doesn't take long to happen from what i remember with the HPV shot. although this is not perfect because it can take years for negative outcomes to surface sometimes. Work with a trusted healthcare professional on a personalized risk vs. benefit analysis  also I believe it would be a first if a vaccine was developed for a novel virus (a virus completely new to the human immune system like SARS-Cov-2). I'm a little concerned they're going to release and market a vaccine that doesn't actually address the virus that society is having issues with right now.


----------



## Denton

danben said:


> They're not allowed to. It's considered an ethical violation to offer excessive inducements to participate in clinical trials. Before you flame me, that's not an opinion, it's a fact.


Is there a reason I'd flame you?

I already knew that, and you missed the point. I wouldn't take it.


----------



## danben

Denton said:


> Is there a reason I'd flame you?
> 
> I already knew that, and you missed the point. I wouldn't take it.


I'm new on the board. I just said that they won't offer the kind of cash that would MAKE somebody volunteer. I pretty much figured that you wouldn't take the vaccine. It's your body, it's your choice. I certainly wouldn't take Remdesivir unless I was truly in a last ditch situation. Lousy risk/benefit, clinical trial on Ebola was stopped because of increased mortality. Also, race for the vaccine or not, they may find an effective one soon or may not find one at all. Look at the AIDS vaccine - there isn't one and they've been trying since the late 1980s.


----------



## Any Beastie

No. Just no. There are no benefits. Many known risks. As a pro lifer I really cannot morally take the only one without RNA (J&J) as it has live fetal tissue..


----------



## danaben

Well, I can now say that I can answer the question fully. I got the Moderna first shot on Friday. Next shot in four weeks. Was a bit mopy yesterday, but was able to do most of my Saturday stuff. The injection site still is sore and probably will be for another day or two. Having read a lot of the misinformation and disinformation that has been posted, I think I can say that there is still sufficient ignorance to fill a graveyard or two.


----------



## theprincipal

I’m getting my second Pfizer shot on Saturday.


----------



## Xstuntman

No.
Had the china virus the first two weeks of December. 
Big deal? No, not really.
I plan to resist the soft kill shot to the bitter end.
I was born to hold out apparently and have issues playing nice with people who try backing me into a corner.


----------



## Annie

Several people in my immediate family have tested positive. I haven't tested recently, but I now have the symptoms. Not so bad. I've been a lot sicker with the flu.


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> Several people in my immediate family have tested positive. I haven't tested recently, but I now have the symptoms. Not so bad. I've been a lot sicker with the flu.


The last several people at work who got it said the same thing.


----------



## Tanya49!

I get the flu shot every year but absolutely wont get the China virus shot.


----------



## Slippy

@*******

Just saw that a bunch of responses had the word "*******" censored out.

Experimenting with it in this post...the word that I wrote was;
R
E
D
N
E
C
K


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> @*******
> 
> Just saw that a bunch of responses had the word "*****" censored out.
> 
> Experimenting with it in this post...


Well ain't that funny as all get out! The Canooks have bleeped out the word R-edneck! HA! Too funny!

I got to try some other words, this cancel culture is one FUBAR thing!


----------



## 2020 Convert

Slippy said:


> Well ain't that funny as all get out! The Canooks have bleeped out the word R-edneck! HA! Too funny!
> 
> I got to try some other words, this cancel culture is one FUBAR thing!


You wouldn’t want to offend fine gentlemen from the south would you?

A running joke in upstate NY is the area code near the Canadian border. Means the same as R-neck I wonder if that trips it.
Are you a 315er?


----------



## Slippy

2020 Convert said:


> You wouldn’t want to offend fine gentlemen from the south would you?
> 
> A running joke in upstate NY is the area code near the Canadian border. Means the same as R-neck I wonder if that trips it.
> Are you a 315er?


We had this member whose name was R E D N E C K and I noticed that when some people were replying to his message on this thread they did the traditional @ thing and the program bleeped out his name. That was funny to me.

As far as the 315 area code and the joke, I'm not aware of it so please enlighten us! I loves me a good joke!


----------



## Megamom134

I am going to wait. I am healthy although old and I would like to see what happens down the road. I also was forced to take the flu shot every year or lose my job and I almost always got the flu. I am not against vaccines, just want the ones I am used to made of the dead virus, this lab created one does worry me so I am fine with waiting. If it is proven safe after time I will think about it.


----------



## 2020 Convert

Slippy said:


> We had this member whose name was R E D N E C K and I noticed that when some people were replying to his message on this thread they did the traditional @ thing and the program bleeped out his name. That was funny to me.
> 
> As far as the 315 area code and the joke, I'm not aware of it so please enlighten us! I loves me a good joke!


 I had noticed it yesterday. 

In upstate NY, you don’t call someone a RED Neck, you call them a 315er. Lived most of my life in that area code. I think some people in 315 use 518er. The area code next to Vermont


----------



## 65mustang

No, I won't get the vaccine.


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> @*******
> 
> Just saw that a bunch of responses had the word "*****" censored out.
> 
> Experimenting with it in this post...the word that I wrote was;
> R
> E
> D
> N
> E
> C
> K


I figured they were trying to cancel me by censoring who I am.
I'm thinking about lodging a complaint.


----------



## Denton

Megamom134 said:


> I am going to wait. I am healthy although old and I would like to see what happens down the road. I also was forced to take the flu shot every year or lose my job and I almost always got the flu. I am not against vaccines, just want the ones I am used to made of the dead virus, this lab created one does worry me so I am fine with waiting. If it is proven safe after time I will think about it.


This might be useful to you.

U.S. GOVT LOSES LANDMARK VACCINE LAWSUIT | Cairns News


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> I figured they were trying to cancel me by censoring who I am.
> I'm thinking about lodging a complaint.


No longer a need, you scarlet-throated *******.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> No longer a need, you scarlet-throated *******.


My beer is PBR. My truck is a '97 Dodge. I listen to Jerry Jeff Walker. Anybody got a problem with that is Walking on the Fightin' Side of Me. 

BTW, have you gone through the lame-ass emoticons? The Rainbow flag is showcased but I couldn't find the U.S. flag. Disgusting.


----------



## Chiefster23

The US flag is shown twice in the flag section. Clean your glasses so you can see better.!
But you are correct. They are a bunch of lame assed emoticons compared to what we used to have.

@Cricket. How bout it? Bring back our emoticons!!!!


----------



## Denton

Chiefster23 said:


> The US flag is shown twice in the flag section. Clean your glasses so you can see better.!
> But you are correct. They are a bunch of lame assed emoticons compared to what we used to have.
> 
> @Cricket. How bout it? Bring back our emoticons!!!!


I looked in the flag section and didn't see it.
So, where is the Confederate flag? Don't ******* Lives Matter? Some of my ******* friends are black and can out-trap, out-hunt and out-fish my white ******* friends. 
Bring on the rebel flag or this is a racist and regionist place.
Yes. I said regionist. I made a word. Feel free to use it.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> I looked in the flag section and didn't see it.
> So, where is the Confederate flag? Don't ******* Lives Matter? Some of my ******* friends are black and can out-trap, out-hunt and out-fish my white ******* friends.
> Bring on the rebel flag or this is a racist and regionist place.
> Yes. I said regionist. I made a word. Feel free to use it.


🇺🇸
This seems like the wrong thing to get your drawers tied up about, but AFAIK it's not against the rules to slap your own rebel flag into a post.

The emoticons are "supposed" to be the standard set found on smartphone texting apps to make it more consistent withe mobile users.
I'd like to see them expanded too. These are boring.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> 🇺🇸
> This seems like the wrong thing to get your drawers tied up about, but AFAIK it's not against the rules to slap your own rebel flag into a post.
> 
> The emoticons are "supposed" to be the standard set found on smartphone texting apps to make it more consistent withe mobile users.
> I'd like to see them expanded too. These are boring.


Oh. Sure. Like I know how to add my own emoticon? I feel pretty proud when I can read my damned emails!
Kiss my pitoti! Patoti? I don't remember. Huh? I don't know what I am signing.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Oh. Sure. Like I know how to add my own emoticon? I feel pretty proud when I can read my damned emails!
> Kiss my pitoti! Patoti? I don't remember. Huh? I don't know what I am signing.


Face it, we be old folks. Yeah I know, you still a number of years to catch up but you be old anyhow.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Face it, we be old folks. Yeah I know, you still a number of years to catch up but you be old anyhow.


I count years by concussions. 
What am I doing here? Come on, man!


----------



## 2020 Convert

Denton said:


> My beer is PBR. My truck is a '97 Dodge. I listen to Jerry Jeff Walker. Anybody got a problem with that is Walking on the Fightin' Side of Me.
> 
> BTW, have you gone through the lame-ass emoticons? The Rainbow flag is showcased but I couldn't find the U.S. flag. Disgusting.


Somehow “Up against the wall, you 315er ..... ...... ” just doesn’t work.


----------



## Denton

2020 Convert said:


> Somehow “Up against the wall, you 315er ..... ...... ” just doesn’t work.


It just doesn't sing, does it?


----------



## Kauboy

Kauboy said:


> 🇺🇸
> This seems like the wrong thing to get your drawers tied up about, but AFAIK it's not against the rules to slap your own rebel flag into a post.
> 
> The emoticons are "supposed" to be the standard set found on smartphone texting apps to make it more consistent withe mobile users.
> I'd like to see them expanded too. These are boring.


The above was intended to show the American Flag emoticon. I was on my phone when I posted it, and it worked there.
Looks like the PC side of the board isn't as smartified as was promised...
On a desktop, the flag section mostly looks like a bunch of country abbreviations.
BOOOO!

Fine, I'll do it my own damn self!









And for the ********:









Don't say I never did nuthin' for ya.

This gives me an idea, but I'm not gonna derail this thread any further.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> The above was intended to show the American Flag emoticon. I was on my phone when I posted it, and it worked there.
> Looks like the PC side of the board isn't as smartified as was promised...
> On a desktop, the flag section mostly looks like a bunch of country abbreviations.
> BOOOO!
> 
> Fine, I'll do it my own damn self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the ********:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't say I never did nuthin' for ya.
> 
> This gives me an idea, but I'm not gonna derail this thread any further.
> Stay tuned.


Jerk!
I'm not sure why, but JERK!
Maybe its because you are smarter than I am. Still: JERK!


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> Jerk!
> I'm not sure why, but JERK!
> Maybe its because you are smarter than I am. Still: JERK!


I have something that might make you smile...
Lookie what I found.


















The internet is forever.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> I have something that might make you smile...
> Lookie what I found.
> View attachment 112882
> 
> 
> View attachment 112883
> 
> 
> The internet is forever.
> View attachment 112884


OK. You are still the shit. 

You done good. Real good.


----------



## Slippy

Canadian Emoticons suck!

Bring back American Emoticons!

No American Emoticons, No Peace!
No American Emoticons, No Peace!...................


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> Canadian Emoticons suck!
> 
> Bring back American Emoticons!
> 
> No American Emoticons, No Peace!
> No American Emoticons, No Peace!...................


Now all ya gotta do is dress black bloc (I'm pretty sure that's what they call it) and take it to Detroit. Windsor is right next door so they should hear you. Since you'll be peacefully protesting, they should also see the fires that y'all make to keep warm.


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> Canadian Emoticons suck!
> 
> Bring back American Emoticons!
> 
> No American Emoticons, No Peace!
> No American Emoticons, No Peace!...................


glad to see you back slippy!


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Canadian Emoticons suck!
> 
> Bring back American Emoticons!
> 
> No American Emoticons, No Peace!
> No American Emoticons, No Peace!...................


Dont you mean...

No American Emoticons, No Peace!

Know American Emoticons, know Peace!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> glad to see you back slippy!


Appreciate it @BamaDOC 

Let me know when you're ready to let go of some of that Big Doctor Money, Slippy Lodge is 4 Sale just a few miles from you! Lemme know!


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Well ain't that funny as all get out! The Canooks have bleeped out the word R-edneck! HA! Too funny!
> 
> I got to try some other words, this cancel culture is one FUBAR thing!


Fornicating Canucks!!


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> Well ain't that funny as all get out! The Canooks have bleeped out the word R-edneck! HA! Too funny!
> 
> I got to try some other words, this cancel culture is one FUBAR thing!


That has been fixed. We can now officially call you a *******.


----------



## Hydrobates

Not going to get the vaccine - I've had Covid and of course survived which means I have natural antibodies which are superior to artificial antibodies. Until I read data that says the vaccine will enhance or improve my current immunity then I might consider it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back to the thread, I got the Maderna shots two months ago.

Had no reaction to it at all, just a sore spot on the second dose, gone in 2 days.

And no I am not a friggin sheep either.


----------



## Robie

We'll be the judge of that...thank you very much.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

i got both Moderna shots.
At the time, Rhode Island required vaccination for any visitors from a list of 28 states. Florida was one.
The 100th annual reunion of the 5th Infantry Division is in Providence this September.

Those who have never been in combat may not understand, but those guys are my Brothers.
NOTHING will stop me from attending and being with my Brothers for a few days.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> i got both Moderna shots.
> At the time, Rhode Island required vaccination for any visitors from a list of 28 states.'
> The 100th annual reunion of the 5th Infantry Division is in Providence this September.
> 
> Those who have never been in combat may not understand, but those guys are my Brothers.
> NOTHING will stop me from attending and being with my Brothers for a few days.


Combat? I've received incoming, incoming being small arms fire. I still keep in contact with some of the people I met during the eight years. Yes, I understand the concept of brotherhood.
I also understand the concept of being a husband, a father, and a son.
Everyone has to make their own decisions about their health as well as their social lives. Me? My wife, my son, and my elderly parents come first and always forremost.


----------



## 7515

I was diagnosed with Covid in December of 2020. No symptoms at all.
Discovered my wife had the virus as part of a pre-op work up ahead of a outpatient procedure. She also had no symptoms. I guess I got it from her. I tested negative right after she was tested, then I was positive a week later.

I decided to get the J&J vaccine in May. Even though I should have had some residual antibodies I went to our CVS and got jabbed.


----------



## Any Beastie

A. THIS IS NOT A VACCINE. This is an injection. A vaccine creates immunity through exposure to small bits of a virus that your immune system can fight off in your sleep. This requires first isolating the virus. Their is no strain of sarscov2 in this vaccine. Ask for the tab, legally they are requird to give it to you. Whether or not vaccines are good or helpful is a different issue, but this is NOT a vaccine.
B. I reiterate mRNA (messenger RNA) tells cells what proteins to produce. Ya know, the stuff you learned in middle school. this shit changes your cell structures and genetic expression. What does that mean in the long run? We don't know yet. All other mRNA vaccines did not even make it through animal testing as they killed and maimed. The fact that trials are still running until 2023 is not helpful. Speculations as to nanotech in the vaccine do not seem extremely far out. Hydro gells are indeed a thing.
C. What is your actual risk of contracting and dying from the virus. We all know CDC numbers are fake. Vitamins a and k and the usual C and ivermectin are all known to be easy means of prevention. What is the point of recieving an unstudied injection that does not even save you from a very small risk of dying from covid?


----------



## Any Beastie

Box of frogs said:


> I was diagnosed with Covid in December of 2020. No symptoms at all.
> Discovered my wife had the virus as part of a pre-op work up ahead of a outpatient procedure. She also had no symptoms. I guess I got it from her. I tested negative right after she was tested, then I was positive a week later.
> 
> I decided to get the J&J vaccine in May. Even though I should have had some residual antibodies I went to our CVS and got jabbed.


I'll see if i can dig up the studies but covid antibodies are ever present in your bone marrow after having the virus.


----------



## inceptor

I just got this info and haven't had a chance to verify it. But I thought it was worth sharing from a private site.



> Amazing how many people say they've had the shot(s) and are just fine, thank you.
> 
> Obviously they do not know a few key facts - that are pretty easily verified from original sources - like the FDA & PubMed rather than any "news" source that might be questionable - things like:
> 
> 1) in the Emergency Use Authorization applications, the vaccines are listed as still being in test mode until 2023 with approximately half of the batches being placebo rather than vaccine so maybe you were one of the 50% that got a shot but didn't get the vaccine - and even the doctors administering the shots can't find out which is which. (Verify this by searching the FDA website for the application from the company whose shot(s) you received)
> 
> 2) for the last 20 years, all attempts at creating an mRNA vaccine have ended during the animal trial phase due to the unprecedented number of deaths - usually from VED (Vaccine Enhanced Disease - resulting from a massive hyper response to a wild strain of the "bug" sometime after the vaccine was administered to the animals. The % of animal deaths varied from 60%-100%. (Verify this by searching PubMed for mRNA vaccine and look for publication dates prior to 2019)
> 
> 3) Animal testing is the step that has been skipped to get the Emergency Use Authorization so, if you've taken the shots, congratulations and thank you very much for volunteering to be an unpaid lab rat or monkey.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> I just got this info and haven't had a chance to verify it. But I thought it was worth sharing from a private site.


1) They might get the FDA nod by September. The military is already preparing for that at which time the jab will be mandatory for all servicemen.
2) I've been pointing that out from the get-go. Nobody listens to me. Sigh.
3) Same response as #2.

After approximately 20 years of research to no avail, I'm supposed to believe they decided to get serious and make it work in six months?

Oh. Here's something that'll make you scratch your head. An Israeli teen who took the jabs caught the Vid from a relative who had also been jabbed. He then went to a party with other jabbed teens and infected them.









Vaccinated Israeli Student Catches COVID from Vaccinated Relative and Then Infects 83 High School Students -- But Please Take your Vaccines!


A vaccinated Israeli student infected 83 classmates after catching COVID-19 from a vaccinated relative. Israel is seeing another wave of COVID infections despite it’s high number of vaccinations. Oops! https://t.co/f7D554Oywp — Disclose.tv 🚨 (@disclosetv) July 5, 2021 German Morgen Post...




www.thegatewaypundit.com





So, what's the _real_ reason they are pushing this crap so hard and furious?


----------



## 7515

Any Beastie said:


> I'll see if i can dig up the studies but covid antibodies are ever present in your bone marrow after having the virus.


No need to bother. 
Done is done. I based my decision to get the J&J shot based on the information from my kids. 
one is a respiratory therapist, the other two ER nurses.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Combat? I've received incoming, incoming being small arms fire. I still keep in contact with some of the people I met during the eight years. Yes, I understand the concept of brotherhood.
> I also understand the concept of being a husband, a father, and a son.
> Everyone has to make their own decisions about their health as well as their social lives. Me? My wife, my son, and my elderly parents come first and always forremost.


At one time we were willing to die for each other. 
Now our ranks are getting thinner every day, for old age, and the slow death from Agent Orange.
If a requirement to join them again for a few days is a couple of shots, then I’m going to do it.
How many complications have there been from the Moderna shots? 
I’m not a conspiracy theorist, I gave my decision careful consideration.

God knows where and when I will die.
Long ago I turned my will and my life over to Him.
I’m not worried. Not at all.


----------



## Luckyprincess

I had the flu years ago and was really sick. Now I get flu shots and haven't had it again thankfully. I got covid last year when it was really bad here (NJ) and it SUCKED. I never really get sick so it knocked me on my ass. I got the Moderna shots. I also love to travel so was willing to get it for that as well.


----------



## Robie

I'm 66...a smoker...2 stents...out of shape and overweight...eat what I want, as much as I want, when I want. 
Haven't had a flu shot in probably 45+ years. 
I wore a mask in the few stores I visited as...I'm not a troublemaker.
I continued to shake hands with people. Most extended their hand back.
During the height of it, I attended a close-contact dinner part with 14 older than me people from 3-4 different states. No masks...we all shook hands, hug and kisses (the normal social gathering stuff).
I refuse to get the vaccine. The simple reason is...I don't trust it. I don't trust the people trying to force it on me either.

I fully realize I'm a ticking time bomb. I expect to die any day from....something.
It happens to the best of us, whether you work out everyday, stay away from all the bad stuff, etc, etc, etc.

I've never been married and have no kids I'm aware of.
My two biggest fears at this point in my life are:
*That my dog gets a great home should I go before her.
*The pitiful direction my beloved country is going.

That's it.


----------



## eve321

No! The vaccine was fast tracked without proper testing. They made it so you cannot sue the manufacturer if something goes wrong. I was using hand sanitizer long before this happened and I tend to avoid crowds and rarely even get a cold.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Yep. Just got Pfizeized for the second time. Other than a bit of fatigue and muscle soreness all good. I can now receive SW signals in my head instead of on my radio. Downside? Yes, It's hard to find pants that will accommodate my ever growing lizardman tail. 

Godspeed


----------



## KUSA

Any Beastie said:


> B. I reiterate mRNA (messenger RNA) tells cells what proteins to produce. Ya know, the stuff you learned in middle school. this shit changes your cell structures and genetic expression. What does that mean in the long run? We don't know yet. All other mRNA vaccines did not even make it through animal testing as they killed and maimed. The fact that trials are still running until 2023 is not helpful. Speculations as to nanotech in the vaccine do not seem extremely far out. Hydro gells are indeed a thing.


mRNA vaccines are not vaccines. There are no vaccines on the market that use this technology outside of COVID-19. This includes the Pfizer and Moderna. 

The J&J is actually a vaccine. It uses an established method known as a viral vector.


----------



## Megamom134

Still haven't gotten the vaccine and the more I learn the more I am sure I won't. It is a personal decision but I still think we are going to see problems during the next wave that won't be from the virus, it will be from the vaccine.


----------



## Megamom134

My old work place is now requiring all staff to get the vaccine. I didn't think they could mandate a vaccine that is still in clinical trial stage. Doesn't sound legal. I wonder when I my medicare is going to require it? I am sure that is coming.


----------



## Any Beastie

Megamom134 said:


> My old work place is now requiring all staff to get the vaccine. I didn't think they could mandate a vaccine that is still in clinical trial stage. Doesn't sound legal. I wonder when I my medicare is going to require it? I am sure that is coming.


Once upon a time you could not have been required to get an injection. Those days are over. What are you going to do? I know switching jobs only gives you a bit more time and is probably not feasable.


----------



## Any Beastie

CapitalKane49p said:


> Godspeed


Godspeed to to the grave (/a grave future), my dear.

and when it comes time to shed that lizard tail, give it to the labs for study.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Any Beastie said:


> Godspeed to to the grave (/a grave future), my dear.
> 
> and when it comes time to shed that lizard tail, give it to the labs for study.


Yes my young Jedi Knight, Godspeed indeed.

Not worried about the grave as once one leaves this world one goes to a much better place.

Godspeed.


----------



## Megamom134

I am retired so they have no control over me anymore.


----------



## Any Beastie

CapitalKane49p said:


> Yes my young Jedi Knight, Godspeed indeed.
> 
> Not worried about the grave as once one leaves this world one goes to a much better place.
> 
> Godspeed.


Hit the nail on the head my friend!


----------



## Robie

I hope you folks aren't disappointed.


----------



## Any Beastie

Robie said:


> I hope you folks aren't disappointed.


with what?


----------



## Robie

With what happens after death.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Robie said:


> With what happens after death.


It'll be better than what's coming down the road if the Wokestapo are allowed to dictate things for much longer. 

Godspeed


----------



## Robie

CapitalKane49p said:


> It'll be better than what's coming down the road if the Wokestapo are allowed to dictate things for much longer.
> 
> Godspeed



I wonder how the 6 million Jews who walked into the gas chambers felt about that?


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Robie said:


> I wonder how the 6 million Jews who walked into the gas chambers felt about that?


You just answered your own question as many of the poor folks had no idea what was happening until the last minute and by then it was too late. It was only after the facts starting getting back to the ghettos etc.... that the Jewish resistance new it had to put up any sort of fight it could. Just finished reading "The Bravest Battle" by Don Kurzman. An amazing read. . 

I'll die on my feet before I live on my knees, any day, all day. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Robie

CapitalKane49p said:


> I'll die on my feet before I live on my knees, any day, all day.



I'm not trying to start an argument, so keep that in mind.

It is my opinion only....that that's more tough internet talk than anything else.
I can't count the number of times I hear guys say....if they think they're gonna take my guns, they better be prepared to die.
Oh really? People are going to look at/think about their wives, kids, mothers and fathers and say...sorry hon, my guns (name a subject) are more important than you guys....don't forget...I love ya.
Uh, I doubt it.

I will admit, if things got like China and you faced the possibility of slave labor camps, one might put up a fight (and lose).

I wonder...if the people coming off the trains at Auschwitz were given a speech by the camp commander..."Listen, you have a choice. You can do slave labor where we will work you to death, starve you to death and beat you whenever the mood strikes....or, you can walk another 200 yards to a room where will we kill you...your choice".
I wonder how many would have chosen death over life...and hope?

The time to act against the tyranny quickly swallowing us is now, before it's an exercise in futility.
To be honest, I don't see much happening, except a lot of "elect me and I'll do this" speeches by the usual political scum.
I include myself in that.
I'm not at all promoting or condoning violence. I'm just not sure what the answer is.
I also wonder (yes, I do) what the people in Venezuela were and are thinking right about now. I wonder if they are kicking themselves because they didn't do enough.



> I'll die on my feet before I live on my knees, any day, all day.


Maybe...but maybe not. Meeting "your maker" though is a forever type thing that leaves a lot of pain and suffering behind for those that will miss you.

Please try at least not to take what I just typed as an attack on you. It wasn't.


----------



## Robie

Didn't know where else to put this. Here seemed as good a place as any.

This is Neil Oliver. I've watched just about everything he's done through YouTube. I like him and the way he presents history. He has gotten more into politics and is now a contributor to a new streaming news service in Great Britain....GB News. It's more right leaning than what they have now.

Anyway, though he's discussing Great Britain...it holds true here in North America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413945096391692291


----------



## Any Beastie

CapitalKane49p said:


> Wokestapo


Thats a new one to add to my ever growing dictionary of terms for the near future.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Robie said:


> Thats a new one to add to my ever growing dictionary of terms for the near future.


Full disclosure. Not mine buddy. I came across it the other day and quickly adopted it. 

Except the Wokestapo don't wear long leather coats. They wear hair shirts woven from white guilt. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Robie

CapitalKane49p said:


> Not mine buddy



You quoted me as saying that.

Not me bud.


----------



## inceptor

Robie said:


> You quoted me as saying that.
> 
> Not me bud.


I don't know how he did it but that quote was from @Any Beastie.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

inceptor said:


> I don't know how he did it but that quote was from @Any Beastie.


No idea either. I think we've got Chicom hackers at the wire. 

Gentlemen prepare to defend yourselves! 

Godspeed.


----------



## Any Beastie

inceptor said:


> I don't know how he did it but that quote was from @Any Beastie.


I was a bit confused myself. Notifications showed CapitalKane as having quoted me, so I guess the software wasn't super confused.


CapitalKane49p said:


> No idea either. I think we've got Chicom hackers at the wire.
> 
> Gentlemen prepare to defend yourselves!
> 
> Godspeed.


Swords and microchips at the ready.


----------



## Blanket

No, No, and No. This isn't a traditional vaccine. It's an inoculation at best. It's designed to minimize the symptoms of the planned-demic and it's experimental. If you're 75 and can't take the risk of getting Covid or any other flu-like virus, then go for it if you don't think you have to worry about symptoms 25-35 years down the road. I had Covid and couldn't taste much for a week. That's it. I'm not going to risk my health and safety for that.

*I AM NOT A DOCTOR AND THIS IS NOT ADVISE.*


----------



## Bunker Bunny

No something just isnt right about this whole thing,,but ultimately it seems weve allowed the shadow to weave its web.
And if one looks back various movies,media events and cerimonies,there has been a common theme as if we were almost being told this is whats going to happen.And because we didnt stop it then its owr fault.


----------



## BennyMG1

I took the J&J vaccine. That particular vaccine was not developed with MRNA technology but rather much in the same way the flu shots are developed (which can be hit and miss). Do I think the other shots are dangerous? Well, the jury is still out on that. I am concerned that this is more of a test to see who will and will not comply with government recommendations. If the current regime continues to gain power I feel like it’s important to survive the roundups and live to fight another day and another way. You can talk big and say “They’ll have to go through me and my AR before I’ll get a shot”, which is admirable. However, when the “list” comes out and a government “squad” shows up at your house, I guarantee you will be out gunned. You patriotic death in a pile of brass will do no good for a movement that will need patriots when the time is right.

just my opinion. And opinions are worth what you pay for them. (Regarding the vaccine, I am a healthcare professional, and did my research before getting the J&J)


----------



## Any Beastie

BennyMG1 said:


> I took the J&J vaccine. That particular vaccine was not developed with MRNA technology and rather much in the same way the flu shots are developed (which can be hit and miss). Do I think the other shots are dangerous? Well, the jury is still out on that. I am concerned that this is more of a test to see who will and will not comply with government recommendations. If the current regime continues to gain power I feel like it’s important to survive the roundups and live to fight another day and another way. You can talk big and say “They’ll have to go through me and my AR before I’ll get a shot”, which is admirable. However, when the “list” comes out and a government “squad” shows up at your house, I guarantee you will be out gunned. You patriotic death in a pile of brass will do no good for a movement that will need patriots when the time is right.
> 
> just my opinion. And opinions are worth what you pay for them. (Regarding the vaccine, I am a healthcare professional, and did my research before getting the J&J)


Thats a new view point. I like it. Very well thought out, giving me something to think about.


----------



## NKAWTG

I would consider the Novavax whenever that becomes available.
It's a traditional vaccine not an mRNA vaccine.


----------



## KUSA

My guess is that the government will decide they want everyone to get every version of the vaccine. Probably every six months you will need to get jabbed.


----------



## inceptor

KUSA said:


> Probably every six months you will need to get jabbed.


Now that wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Megamom134

Just curious, has anyone had someone come to your door asking if your vaccinated yet? Seems like government overreach to me. And the passport is coming.Covid passport mandatory to enter restaurants, shops in France I think what worries me the most is how insistent they are. Why. They have a very effective treatment now and if they had let people have it instead of calling Trump a nut how many lives would have been saved. When the government tells you it's for your own good I get chills down my spine.


----------



## KUSA

Megamom134 said:


> Just curious, has anyone had someone come to your door asking if your vaccinated yet?


What if everyone just lied and told them that they have been vaccinated? It would be a short conversation.


----------



## Megamom134

I hear they are doing it but probably not in our state but I bet in the big cities, just wondering if anyone had had it happen yet?


----------



## BennyMG1

Probably won’t see any where I am. But if they do, I plan on inviting them in and offering them a seat in the living room while I put on a pot of coffee. I’ll tell them I’d LOVE to hear what they have to say about the vaccine (I won’t tell them I’m already vaccinated) right after I tell them my testimony and why I love the Lord. I’ll tell them to get comfortable because we are going to be here for a while and ask them how they like their coffee. I just want to make them as uncomfortable as possible. When I’m done talking about Revelations, I’ll let them know I’ve already been vaccinated.


----------



## Hydrobates

I forgot to share this t-shirt I purchased - Hope you like it!


----------

